# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  The Praying Mantis eats fish

## AAron

This article says the Mantis has the ability to learn from experience actually like how I have observed American Toads and Gray Tree Frogs learning from experiences. 

https://gizmodo.com/dear-lord-prayin...ish-1829221345

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

